
Rejected three days early by Y Combinator - rawfooddan
I got my rejection email two days ago.  Does this mean my idea was especially crappy?  Did anyone else get their notification?
======
mtmail
I gathered all emails were sent two days ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12790128)

~~~
rawfooddan
It would be so nice if they could give even a one sentence critique but it's
like talk to the hand. You're not worthy.

~~~
meric
Many are good, and may have gotten in years before but there just too many for
them to handle. I'm just saying what someone said though.

